# Skittles car stolen!



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 17, 2012)

LOL!

http://cayce.wistv.com/photo-gallery/crime/53137-taste-rainbow-skittles-branded-car-goes-missing


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 17, 2012)

That's great. Love some of the comments too!


----------



## pbrme (Jul 17, 2012)

Who the hell would ever... I'm dumbfounded. 28" wheels and a Skittles paintjob.?... I bet he got fatty laid.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh noes!!11!1!!one!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 17, 2012)

holy crap...7 tvs mounted in the car...thats probably why it was stolen. It will be easy to spot though


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 17, 2012)

Curiously, you see a lot of those cars in the low income hoods I pass through on a daily basis. Funniest one was an orange (I think it said Orange Crush or something on it) four door Reliant K-car on 26" rims (I'm guessing--bigger than 22s).


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 17, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Curiously, you see a lot of those cars in the low income hoods


Really? Now that's a surprise.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 17, 2012)

Hataz be hatin', yo!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 17, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Curiously, you see a lot of those cars in the low income hoods
> ...


Isn't it? You would think that people with so little money would be making wise financial decisions, wouldn't you?


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 17, 2012)

How is that not a fantastic spend?


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 17, 2012)

Donk! fo' shizzel


----------



## Supe (Jul 17, 2012)

There was a MacDonald's one at the drag strip two years ago back near the power plant I used to work at.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 17, 2012)

The quotes are really good on this one!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 17, 2012)

Supe said:


> There was a MacDonald's one at the drag strip two years ago back near the power plant I used to work at.


My local favorites have been Orange Crush K-car, Wrigley's Suburban, Snickers Crown Vic, and $$$Mo Money!$$$ Crown Vic.


----------



## ventilator (Jul 17, 2012)

Skittles, taste the rainbow!

Fair warning, you prob shouldn't watch this at work and if you do, use some headphones

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/81686591/


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jul 17, 2012)

Who knew? Apparently there's an entire sub-culture that I was not aware of.......


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Who knew? Apparently there's an entire sub-culture that I was not aware of.......


^^^


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 17, 2012)

Those cars are all over the place around here.. there is one for the Waffle House that is particularly very ugly.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 17, 2012)

All we have for paint jobs is a guy who painted his car like a clown fish (finding nemo) and a really bad bat mobile (chrysler k car)


----------

